# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى اعلان:  تم بحول الله افتتاح السبورت العربي المجاني

## Fannan1

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  بكــل الود و الحـب وإلاحتــرام  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
نستقبلكــم لنفـرش طريقــكم بالـورود ونعطـر جسر الكلمـات بالمسكـ لننثر الإبـداع في كـل حيـن*  * * *ولتصـل همســات* *الأبداع** إلى قلبونـا وعقـولنـا ولنرسـم روح الأخـوة ومشاعر الإخلاص بيننا لنكون كـالأسرة* *الواحدة وللتواصل*  * * *مع بعضنـا البعـض** في كـل المجالات* *ولتملــئ معانينا الوجـــــوود* وبـدون قـيـود وعـبركـل الـحدود وبـهذه الكـلمات الطـيبة يــسر   ادارة واسـرة المـنتدى الـمغربي للمحمول ان تـعـلن عــن افــتتاح الـسبـورت الـعربي المـجاني الخاص بالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول 
كــما تــحب ان تـتقدم بالــشكر الـحار لكل مـن ســاهم سواء بكبيرة او صغيرة للــرقي  بالـمـنتدى الــى اعــلى الـمـراتـب وبــدون   
ان ننسى جـميع الاعضاء الـكرام الـذي مـن اجـلهـم ومـن اجـل خدمـتهـم ومساعـدتـهم تـم افـتـتاح هـذا السبـورت  فـاهـلا وسـهلا 
ومرحـبا من جـديـد بكل من يـنتـمي الـى هـذا الـصرح العـظـيم الـذي يعـلو يـوم بـعـد يـوم ودائـما وابـدا وشعارنا * نـلتـقي لـنرتـقي*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   التواصل عنواننا والابداع ميداننا  فاهلا بكم معنا في السبورت   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

مبروك على كل أعضاء المنتدى
من تقدم إلى تقدم أن شاء الله

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الله اكبر 
الف مبروك علينا كلنا 
وان شاء الله نسعا ونتقدم اكتر واكتر

----------


## DARIFBS

خطوة اخرى لنبين لاعضاءنا اننا نحبهم ونسعى لارضائهم
شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

الحمد لله وبفضله نرقى بهذا المنتدى الى الاحسن 
ان شاء الله 
ومبروك لجميع الاعضاء

----------


## salihmob

مزيد من التقدم والازدهار

----------


## hassan riach

الف الف الف مبروك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مزيد من التقدم والازدهار

----------


## GSM-AYA

_مبروك على كل أعضاء المنتدى_

----------


## sofir

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## seffari

*الف مبروك والمزيد من التقدم والازدهار*

----------


## amjed5

الف مبروك لكل الاعضاء افتتاح السبورت المجاني 
مزيد من التقدم لمنتدانا والي الامام

----------


## أكرم العزاني

مبارك للجميع افتتاح القسم

----------


## Google

شكرا لكم على ما تقدمونه لاعضاء
استسمح انني سجلت باحدى الدعوات الخاصة بالادارة
لاني كنت ابت في جوجل على احدالكبلات فوجدت هدا الموضوع
في روشيرش الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
فقمت بالتسجيل كان صحب الموضوع هو الي دعاني
بعتدر مرة تاني من الاخ الفنان

----------


## Fannan1

[gdwl]اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Google                     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _شكرا لكم على ما تقدمونه لاعضاء
استسمح انني سجلت باحدى الدعوات الخاصة بالادارة
لاني كنت ابت في جوجل على احدالكبلات فوجدت هدا الموضوع
في روشيرش الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
فقمت بالتسجيل كان صحب الموضوع هو الي دعاني
بعتدر مرة تاني من الاخ الفنان_ 
[/gdwl]    اهلا بك اخي الكريم GOOGLE كما نرحب بجميع اعضائنا وزوارنا الكرام
اما التسجيل بدعوة اي واحد منا فهذا شرف لنا ان تسجل باسم واحد منا ولا يهمك كل هذا المهم انك قررت الانتماء لاسرتنا المتواضعة
فاهلا وسهلا بك معنا في بيتك الثاني

----------


## essam3m

مزيد من التقدم والازدهار

----------


## dilak30

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل

----------


## gsm_bouali

_مبروك على كل أعضاء المنتدى_

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم  
موضوع تستحق عليه كل التحية والتقدير  
ان شاء الله ستواصل ابداعك  بارك الله فيك  
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## amin

مبروك على كل أعضاء المنتدى

----------

